# Calling all cooks



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I goofed with supper tonight. The recipe called for oregano and I put ginger. :jaw: It isn't finished so what should I do it is a one pot dish and this was the last ingredient. I can't start over I am praying it will turn out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what are you making Katrina, that will help us help...what else is in the pot.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Chicken caccitore (I hope I spelled that right). Chicken, onion, pasta and now tomatoes and cheese. My DH is trying it right now.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well, if you didn't put too much in it may not be that bad... if you add a drop on cinnamon too it may make it taste greek, like mousaka (I know I didn't spell this right)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ginger for oregano is a pretty huge difference in regard to taste! LOL Missy has a great idea though, especially if you were using dry ginger (vs. fresh).

I'm curious to know how it turned out.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I went ahead and added the oregano. My husband has had 2 servings so it must not be too bad. ound: or else he is VERY hungry.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Phewwww! glad it worked out.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen this thread twice and I misread it both times. Guess I've got either a dirty mind or a rooster fetish.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ivy! LOL


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, you crack me upound:
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I always Google things like that, you'll get some help there. DH gets crazy with me because I'm always making substitutions. Things turn out well though, and we've made some great stuff even though we don't quite follow the recipes. Our cookbooks are all marked up from us changing ingredients.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

OH Ivy!! ound::nono: 

Thanks for the help ladies. I am trying to cook more often (cooking isn't something I am fond of) therefore I am trying out new recipes. Isn't there a thread when members shared recipes? I will have to look for it. I want easy pesy ones.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH and I love to cook! I'm a stay-at-home mom so I usually get started around 3pm and he helps when he gets home, he's home by 4:30 most days. On the weekends we'll make big pots of soups or chili that we eat over the course of the week for lunches or a quick dinner. It's fun when you can take your time or when the kids are old enough to help out.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Ann I am also a stay at home mom but I do NOT like to cook my kids are old enough 14 and 16 and DH doesn't care for it either. I need to try the lottery and hope to win so I can hire someone to do it for me. ound:While they are at it they can clean the house top to bottom. oh dear I sound so lazy. :jaw:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I do have a housekeeper that comes twice a month and does the heavy cleaning and so I don't feel too guilty about that I cook! My kids were complaining that they didn't like what I was cooking so for a while I made them help. Every week one of them would have to help me plan a dinner, go shopping with me, help cook and clean up. When they saw the amount of time and work that goes into preparing a meal they stopped complaining so much. 

We've also taken them to many different restaurants so there's very few things they haven't tried. I was very picky as a kid and didn't ever want to try new food, one of mine is a bit picky, but now at least they'll try things. Waiters are amazed when they hear them order! They don't go for the kids' stuff and I'm glad. Their friends like to come over to eat with us!


----------

